# Finally..A Tribute to Max



## Haley (Apr 8, 2011)

As some of you know, I lost Max on the morning of January 3rd of this year. To say I was devastated would be an understatement. He and Basil were my first two bunnies and my heart boys, with me through 8 years of my life. Basil passed away on July 15th so to lose his best friend almost 6 months later was heartbreaking. It has been a little over 3 months since I lost him and my heart still hurts every day.

A lot of you will remember all the health issues Max went through over the years. At age 3, we almost lost him from a tooth root abscess. It was difficult to find a good vet who could diagnose the problem, and then properly treat it so that Max could live a normal life. Thanks to the encouragement of many members here, I got a second opinion and another surgery for Max (to remove the abscess and his front incisors). This forum truly saved his life. Max struggled over the years with his teeth and infections. I literally maxed out my credit card (no pun intended) over and over trying to keep him going. I figured if he was fighting, I would give him every opportunity to do so. 

Weeks after Basil passed, Max was not well again. I had his teeth checked and the vet found another huge lump above his molars. Max enderwent another major surgery and ended up having a huge mass of bone and teeth and abscess removed from his upper jaw. We almost lost Max that day due to so much blood loss on the operating table. Max just was never really well after that surgery. Moving to the west side of Michigan for a new job, I had to drive him the 5 hour round trip to his vet dentist in Ann Arbor for regular checkups (sometimes after school when I felt like I was going to collapse). But he was worth the drive and worth the stress. 

This winter, Max really started to go downhill. He could not eat on his own; I had to spoon feed him pumpkin and critical care and even then he wouldnt eat much. He was very thin and it was starting to take it's toll on him. I felt like nothing I did was enough. The night before he passed, I knew it was coming. I could see the same look in his eyes that Basil had the night before he died. I tried to hold him and get him to sleep with me but Max was always too fiesty and strong-willed for that. I held him as much as he would let me and told him how much I loved him, how much Michael and I both loved him and understood how tired his body was and that it was ok for him to go and be with Basil. I put him in his pen with his girl, Hazel. He passed sometime during the night.

I didn't post here because, frankly, that would make it seem so much more real. Max and Basil were the reason I joined this forum and the reason I got into rabbit rescue. My house still feels so empty without the two of them, even though I still have 4 other rabbits who need my time and attention. They just arent the same as my little "gentlemen", as I used to call them.

I am trying to keep my passion for rescue and love of rabbits alive through the bunnies I still have, but a huge part of me died when my boys died. I guess I feel afraid to get attached again. 

Here are some of my favorite pics of Max over the years. He is my only rabbit I raised from a baby (he was 5 months old when I got him from Petco, unaware of rabbit rescue at the time). He was so fun and so spunky..such a little fighter until the end.

With Basil and Hazel, this past spring.







With Biggie and Basil (he never really took to Biggie):






Cooper, our golden, loved Max and Basil:






Love this video..you can see his spunky attitude:





Best buds:






He LOVED Michael:






This is what we called "Maxin' and Relaxin'" with the pillows Soooska made for him:






I dont think he approved of the tie...






I miss you so much, little prince.











I just pray he and Basil are together, somewhere. They were truly soul mates


----------



## Pipper (Apr 8, 2011)

Haley, I am so terribly sorry for your loss. It's more than obvious how loved Max was, and I'm sure he knew that. When Weiser died, I felt the same away about not wanting to get attached again. I also didn't want to get a new bunny for a while, because I didn't want to be "replacing" him. Two weeks later, though, I went and got a new bunny, Pip, from a breeder. I was so happy I got her - the breeder seemingly didn't take good care of all of the bunnies she had. So, I was really happy to have given another bun a home . Let your love for Max and Basil be carried on to the other bunnies at your home, that would be a great tribute to your "gentlemen." :rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 8, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. The first bunny of ours that went to the bridge left a hole in our heart. When we lost Commander Bun-Bun ( she was our very first rescue) we we're devastated. We know how you feel and no words can relieve that. Binky free little man, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 8, 2011)

Haley, I'm so sorry you've lost Max and Basil. I feel your pain. Losing Snuggy just wrecked me. It was so much worse than I could have ever imagined.

Take care,

Laura


----------



## Nela (Apr 12, 2011)

I've always found your boys special. It made me really sad when I heard of their passing. I find comfort in the thought that they are reunited at last. 

You are truly to be admired for your determination in getting him the care he required. :rose:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 12, 2011)

I know I saw this on Facebook a few months back, but again I am so sorry. I dearly loved Max and Basil. Max was such a strong bunny. He was really a trooper through everything. It was also very inspiring to know that we as a forum could make a difference, resulting in happy years added to a rabbit's life.


----------



## EileenH (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry.. I totally know what you mean about not wanting to post it because it makes it "real". I still haven't posted anything about Gulliver on the rat forum (goosemoose); I've been there for over 10 years and everyone knows me well.
It's the one place left that leavesit open..

Max was wonderful and it is easy to see how much you guys loved him. I never wanted to have a rabbit but when Gulliver wormed his way into my heart, there is no going back.

I love the tie picture, even though Max didn't look like he liked it much!

Hang in there, and though it doesn't help much, we're thinking of you:hearts


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2011)

Haley, I'm so pleased that you felt able to do a tribute to Max. I know how hard it must be for you, especially since both your gorgeous boys have gone.

I truly felt close to your boys - perhaps because they were Dutches like Pernod, but also because you told us their stories so well. They were such a big part of this forum, and such a big miss here. Their legacy is having you help other rabbits, and that is a huge thing. I am sure they are together and watching what you do.

I know it sounds crazy, but when you have a rabbit decision to make, ask them to help you in which direction to go. I did that when I didn't know what to do about taking Bonnie in, and I'm sure Pernod, Perry and Fudge led me to the right thing to do. Max and Basil will keep you right 

Don't be a stranger here - you too are a big miss.

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2011)

Like Jan I always felt particularly attached to your dutch boys, and I always felt like you and I had a lot in common - animal wise at least with our dutch buns and golden retrievers. 
Maybe Basil and Max will let my dutch, Fiona and my golden girls, Missy and Shadow, join in on their snuggle party at the bridge. 
:hug:


----------



## myheart (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, this is starting to sound like a Dutch-party at The Bridge. If Max and Basil, Pernod, Fiona, my Ellie, and Patrick and Luna start hanging out, imagine the cuteness-overload?!! Buck wouldn't know which little Dutch to 'oooh' and 'ahhh' over first. He would probably throw up his hands and try to cuddle them all at one time... 

I know how much it hurts to lose the special ones, but Max couldn't be in better company at The Bridge. All wonderful Dutch babies with special people who cared for them. I hope your heart is able to heal a little...

Binky Free at The Bridge Max. :rainbow:ray:

myheart


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful tribute so sorry for your loss


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so very very sorry that you lost him Haley 
Max was such a trooper !
Rip little guy 
You were Loved !

:hug:

Maureen


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 17, 2011)

I apologize for late condolences, but oh, how I felt the pain in your post when I read it...it was very hard to fight back the tears. I must say, a bunny that loved must have had an incredibly wonderful life.

With regard to soul mates...I do believe that all soul mates reunite once they've left their physical bodies, so there would be no question in my mind that Max and Basil are together, and are both watching over you. 


:bigtears:


----------



## kirst3buns (May 4, 2011)

I cried all over again when I read this even though I knew he passed away earlier this year. He was such a brave bunny. He and Basil were such a handsome pair and just loved each other. I'm sure they are together now.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 4, 2011)

Wonderful tribute to agreat bunny.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 9, 2011)

Hi Haley,

It's been a while since Max passed, and I don't really like to venture over to the Rainbow Bridge Announcements. It's too sad for me to see favorite bunnies that became part of our lives past on to Rainbow Bridge.

I continue to miss Pebbles, but I still have Bebe that I can love just as much, as she has become my snuggle bunny. However, the first ones that really grab onto your heart leaves the biggest hole in your heart.

Binky Free Max. ink iris:


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 9, 2011)

Such beautiful boys. I am so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free, Max. :rainbow:


----------



## Haley (May 15, 2011)

I just ventured on tonight and noticed there were so many replies here that I never saw. I'm crying like a baby here... over the loss of Pebbles, Basil, Max and so many other special bunnies who have passed.
Thank you all for the kind words. It means a lot to know you all cared so much for my little prince. It's been about 10 months since I lost basil and 4 since max and I still cry every time I think of them.
Miss you all..


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 15, 2011)

Haley I posted on your facebook about these terrible losses.

After reading this I must say the tears flowed. Your Bunnies are so loved they truly are/were lucky to have you as a Mommies.

As many others have said I'm sure Max is at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:with Basil and all the other RO bunnies that have to to Bridge.

Hugs:hug2:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------

